# How do I test if my pottery is safe to use for food?



## sudsy9977 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is but not a hundred percent....what should I use to test it....I don't wanna slowly die over time....ryan


----------



## tripleq (Sep 15, 2013)

If it isn't marked as safe or unsafe for food use I think your only option is to get a lead testing kit.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 15, 2013)

sudsy9977 said:


> ....I don't wanna slowly die over time....ryan


I hate to tell you this but you have been slowly dieing since the day you were born!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is lead the only thing that can be in pottery to worry about?


----------



## daveb (Sep 16, 2013)

A pro potter participates here, Tom aka tgraypots(?). Been a little while but a pm may get you some answers.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

I test my pottery by gently throwing it against the wall...just sayin'


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I test my pottery by gently throwing it against the wall...just sayin'



Interesting, I have only seen pottery thrown on a wheel.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

Pictures to come at a later date hehehe


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't know how accurate they are, but there are lead test kits out there. Just saw one on Amazon for about $11. And supposedly a lot of home improvement stores carry them. Looks like they're pretty easy to use--wet a swab, wipe your plate, see if the swab changes color sort of thing.


----------

